# Alternative Notebookkühlungen



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

*Alternative Notebookkühlungen*

Das scheint ja auf den ersten Blick kein _Extreme_ Thema zu sein,aber es is schon schwer für ein Laptop ne eigene Kühlung auf die Reihe zu bringen...
Einerseits kann man den mobilen Computer unter den Standardspezifikationen laufen lassen,aber das machen ja nur normale Menschen.Ich aber möchte ein wenig an meinem Taschenpc rumbasteln und denke zur Zeit ein wenig über haltbare,mobile Kühlungen nach.Scheint ein wenig krank und unnütz rüberzukommen,aber ich will das so
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich?Oder wollt ihr mir davon abraten?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=7373
Da hab ich auch schon was geschrieben,allerdings möchte ich mich nicht auf die normale Kühlung meiner Kiste verlassen^^
(ich weiß das is alles total irre und Verschwendung)


----------



## Marbus16 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Alternative Notebookkühlungen*

Kauf dir doch mal die 1HE Server-Kühler und bau dir den für CPU etc. zurecht.

Die aktiven, wenns flach werden soll (Achung, sind laut!) und passiv mit nem passenden Lüfter drauf, wenns dicker werden darf.


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Alternative Notebookkühlungen*

Die aktiven sind gar nich mal so teuer...aber auch schon etwas groß für mein ziemlich kleines 14" Computerlein...muss mal nach sehr flachen Geräten schauen.Aber danke


----------

